# Chest Freezer Size



## stowaway (8/10/08)

I am upgrading my 500L westinghosue Fridge to a Chest freezer beer fridge.
the old 500L is chewing too much electricty.

im on the hunt for a good chest freezer. I ideally want to fit 5 kegs in it... I have a budget of around $350 max

I cant find any second second hand ones on the net around the gold coast area.

I was thinking about a 200 or 250 litre one would suffice. (with a collar)

Ive found this 150litre from good guys *Linky

*My caculations could be off.. but the dimensions of this fridge are : 882H x 762W x 582D 

So leaving 10cms for wall. thats 752wide 572Depth.

cornie is 23cm in diameter (i think) 

fit 2 depth wise and 3 Long ways. 

thats 6 (maybe 5 depending on the compressor hump..

does this sound right?


----------



## justsomeguy (8/10/08)

I'm not sure about that.

I'd be allowing around 10cm per wall thickness so reduce your dimensions by 20 cm each. Based upon this I think you'd come out with around 742x562. Based upon you reckoning of a keg being around 23cm in diameter you could fit 4 kegs. Two would probably be sitting on the compressor hump and your collar would be quite tall.

I had a 210 litre chest freezer a while back that would fit 6 kegs with a little room to spare. Barely fitted two kegs depth-wise though.

The bet bet is to measure up your kegs then take the tape down to the store and measure tall of the internal dimensions. Thats what I did when I was looking for a new keg freezer. I also measured up the keg height and added a bit extra and eventually ended up with an upright freezer that I reckon is tops.

gary


----------



## Sully (8/10/08)

Check these guys >

http://www.qua.com.au

I just bought a Factory Second F&P 275L for $499.00. All thats wrong with it is a dent in the bottom back r/h corner. 12 months warranty is included for 'B' grade appliances. I can fit 4 Cornies on the floor part without the compressor hump, leaving room for the baskets to put glasses etc in them. I am currently making a collar and a 2 lid system so that I dont have to lift the weight of the font and taps everytime I need a glass or the kids can get their drinks or whatever out. 

I am sure there was a few around 220L there, just unsure of the dimensions. Make sure you get 'B' grade if you go that route. They have a 220L 'C' Grade listed for $299 if that gives you and indication of prices.

There is a store down Calamvale which is probably closer to the GC.

The Hisence one only fits 3 on the floor without compressor. The floor dimensions were about 410mm x 490 from memory, but don' quote me. I used CAD to work out what fits and what doesn't, after running around to a dozen whitegoods stores with a tape measure.

Bi-Rite Electrical can get a 300L Lemair brand unit for about $499, which has a huge floorspace of 490x790 without compressor which fits 6-8 Cornies. I am sorry I didnt go that route, but oh-well.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## stowaway (8/10/08)

Sully said:


> Check these guys >
> 
> http://www.qua.com.au
> 
> ...



Why get B Grade? I imagian C grade would just be a little bit older and no warranty? i probably can live with that


----------



## Sully (8/10/08)

I was told that buy a sparkie who used to work for F&P. C Grade usually had a fault with the compressor that has been returned within the warranty period and only patch repaired, something to that extent anyways, and sold with a 0-3 month warranty. A & B Grades are cosmetic faults and have 6 - 12 month warranty. On the website it explains what each category means. I dont know if warranty is important to you, but the price you pay for an A/B Grade Factory Seconds unit with warranty is not much different to a good second hand unit without warranty, but alot less than a brand new perfect unit - comparing same brand same size... Another downfall you may find is that Second Hand chest freezers are a scarce commodity.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## cubbie (19/11/09)

Rather than start a new thread, thought I would drag this up.

Is a 150L chest freezer (with NO collar) large enough for three kegs and a gas bottle?


----------



## mxd (19/11/09)

cubbie said:


> Rather than start a new thread, thought I would drag this up.
> 
> Is a 150L chest freezer (with NO collar) large enough for three kegs and a gas bottle?



I wouldn't think so, they will probably have a hump.


----------



## cubbie (19/11/09)

mxd said:


> I wouldn't think so, they will probably have a hump.



I would think that perhaps that three kegs can sit on the floor and the gas bottle on the hump? Anyone got an idea on the size of an average hump?


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/11/09)

Cubbie,

I have a 210 ltr freezer and three kegs sit on the floor. Two sit on the hump (i have a collar).

Based on that, i think you may only get two kegs on the floor.

Cheers SJ


----------



## MaestroMatt (19/11/09)

My experience looking for a chesty for myself has shown me that 150L would be pushing it to fit 3 kegs and a bottle WITHOUT a collar.

IMO - 210L and higher would be the best bet for this


----------



## gjhansford (19/11/09)

MaestroMatt said:


> My experience looking for a chesty for myself has shown me that 150L would be pushing it to fit 3 kegs and a bottle WITHOUT a collar.
> 
> IMO - 210L and higher would be the best bet for this



Walked into Harvey Norman with an empty key under my arm ... started playing around with how many would fit etc. Looking for best value for money ... cost per keg etc. Got talking to the salesman ... who I think was angling for a tasting test ... and before I knew it I was signing up for a no-interest deal on a unit that can hold 6 kegs, a store damaged mini bar for my glasses and a el cheepo dishwasher as a glass cleaner! Got the lot for about a grand! All brand new. Units now installed ... pictures here.


----------



## n4077113 (19/11/09)

cubbie said:


> Rather than start a new thread, thought I would drag this up.
> 
> Is a 150L chest freezer (with NO collar) large enough for three kegs and a gas bottle?



Cubbie,

Im working on my kegerator right now.... Its a 150lt kelvinator (model H151T ?, oldish).

My model DEFINATELY would not fit three on the floor, only two.
Mine just fits four with a collar (tight in one direction --> Two on the hump, two on the floor). I can just fit my 2.6kg gas bottle down the the center! 

Guess you've got a good reason for not making a collar. Mine seems to be coming along well and Im a spastic with tools....


----------



## Brewman_ (19/11/09)

When I went shopping for freezers, I took a template of the footprint of the Corny keg. Got the kids to cut em out of carboard and then at the shop layed them out in the freezers, and then got the tape measure out for the height. You get some funny looks and conversations with the sales guys.

Keep in mind the disconnects add height anf if you have a font, then you need more height again.

Fear_n_Loath.


----------



## MarkBastard (19/11/09)

Sully I have that same chest freezer and got mine from the same place.

Pretty sure it'll fit 5 or 6 on the floor. You have the slimline one right?

I know the 215L slimline can fit 4 on the floor.


----------



## NickB (20/11/09)

The slimline 275L (H275x) will fit 6 on the floor but it is pretty tight. With a decent size collar you would get a 7th in there no problem.

Cheers


----------



## MarkBastard (20/11/09)

Yeah that's what I thought. Yeah it's certainly tight. I wonder if that's a good thing though? May make temperatures more consistent and be more economical to run etc. Only problem is getting full kegs into tight spaces.


----------



## cubbie (20/11/09)

Oldmate said:


> Cubbie,
> 
> Im working on my kegerator right now.... Its a 150lt kelvinator (model H151T ?, oldish).
> 
> ...



I would like no collar as the kegeroator will be integrated in an outdoor area with a bench, sink and bar fridge. I will be getting a tower font and don't want to be pouring beers from an awkward height. The average height for a bench is 900mm

Looks like I need a 215L or there abouts.

Cheers.


----------

